# Termites — pictures



## PestCtrlWoman (Apr 4, 2019)

*Re: Termites — pictures*

These are Eastern Subterranean Termites*


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

*Re: Termites — pictures*



PestCtrlWoman said:


> These are Eastern Subterranean Termites*


Interesting!

They're in California, though the logs were near the ground.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Show the pic to a local pest guy - I'm sure he'd be able to ID them for sure.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

*Re: Termites — pictures*



mark sr said:


> Show the pic to a local pest guy - I'm sure he'd be able to ID them for sure.


I don't think there's any question they're termites; the only question will be what species.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A local pest guy will know what type of termites are common in your locale.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I never have firewood in direct contact with the ground or close to my house as it is just inviting trouble. Termites are OK outside the house as that is how fallen trees and limbs naturally are recycled. But with firewood I would not leave it with the bark loose and laying on the ground. I let it dry for a month and then split it so it dries even faster and is not attractive to the wet wood termite species.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

EDIT... Another old post... sigh.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Steve2444 said:


> EDIT... Another old post... sigh.


But termites are a perennial problem people want to know about.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

DoomsDave said:


> But termites are a perennial problem people want to know about.


Yes, I guess it was my fault of continuing the conversation of an old thread, so rather than just delete my posting message I changed it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Termites are rare in western NY but at our FL home we have treatments done to prevent them.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

DoomsDave said:


> But termites are a perennial problem people want to know about.


Yes you are correct, as a diy first thing I would have done is put the termite infested wood back.
Then get some Termidor or generic version Taurus SC and a sprayer, turn over each log and spray the termites, and then put the log back again. They will bring the poison back to their colony, and it will all die.

Keep checking each infested log for a month or two or three.
After all termite activity has stopped, clean up all the old infested wood and get rid of it.
Don't burn it in the house.
And keep the wood pile well away from the house.

A perimeter band of termidor around the wood pile will help eliminate future colonies as well.

It's food, they are hungry, termite meet termidor.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> Termites are rare in western NY but at our FL home we have treatments done to prevent them.


Termites are more prevalent in fla than anywhere else I've lived. I was building a small shop on weekends in central fla and left some 2x4s laying on the ground, by the next weekend a few had termite tracks on them. In south fla they have 'super' termites that can chew thru masonry to get to the wood on the other side.


----------



## larkbegin (12 mo ago)

There are various types and sizes of termites. I have listed them on webpage where they are listed with video, photo and details which can really help you to understand. You can find it at Termite Pictures | Termite Identification | Termite Tubes Damage


----------



## itrcpk (12 mo ago)

where I can see termites for Asian countries and how to control


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Most likely subterranean. In my parts of TX, there's 2 types of homes: ones have had termites and ones that are going to get them.

You need 2 things for termites: cellulose and moisture. Anything w fipronil is good...that's a nerve agent. It takes at least 90 days b4 they will all show signs of the colony dying. good luck


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Termite colonies in firewood burn great!


----------

